# has anybody ever been to clitheroe auctions on wed (pets auction)



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

has anybody been whats it like etc , ive been told you can get some nice pets but oviously im abit wairy now. i just want to go and see what they got as ie leos . i want healthy ones tho also how much are rubs to buy ,as i would like to get some instead of putting some females together as they would need quarintined first sorry for my english spelling lol never were good at english . i feel its kinda time to move on and would love to give a few poss 4 females (babys) as i love watching them grow a good home as i have a 4ft viv and told 4 would be ok once i know there good and free from deiseses. the rubs id keep anyways incase of fighting . ive got spare heat mats so thats not sa problem


----------

